# Rod building supplies



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys,

I just got through building a rod I've had sitting around for awhile and I need get a tip guide for it. Are there any local suppliers close to Davis county? I've bought stuff over the internet in years past, but I'd like to be able to peek on some things for building a 2 wt. that's been needing some attention as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Anglers Den in Riverdale would be a good place to try.
They should have what you are looking for.
Give them a call.[801-773-1166]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't know Wade had that kind of stuff. I'll check it out. 

Thanks

T


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

What about the new place where Hooked used to be in Kaysville. I don't remember the new name of the place. I'll look it up and see if I can find it.

Where's the pics of your freshly made custom rod?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I need to send them to my work CPU. My one at home takes forever to upload anything bigger than like 2 mb .

It's a 9' 5wt. on a St. Croix Ultra Legend blank. I've had this particular blank for like 5 years, I just never spun it up. But I figured someone should use it so I am finishing it and giving it to my dad.

I didn't notice a shop where hooked used to be. I'll have to go and check it out, I used to buy quite a bit of stuff from James, too bad he's gone.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

The shop in Kaysville is called Mickey Finn's Fly Box. It isn't where Hooked used to be, it is on 85N and Main near the seagull book. Hooked was up farther near tastys doughnuts.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> The shop in Kaysville is called Mickey Finn's Fly Box. It isn't where Hooked used to be, it is on 85N and Main near the seagull book. Hooked was up farther near tastys doughnuts.


thanks for the correction.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha, I drove past where James used to have his shop yesterday, I was sure you guys were full of it!

Thanks for the correction, I'll have to go check it out. I'd rather support local small business anyway.

Thanks again.

T


----------

